

Facebook's bootcamp: do people get cut? - bananagrams

I saw some stat that ~10% of facebook new hires don&#x27;t get through the six-week bootcamp. Is this true?
======
bonemachine
Why of course -- a certain percent get "counseled out of the organization",
according to widespread reports.

That's part of the reason why they call it "bootcamp."

~~~
bananagrams
The only place I've heard of this was from an article that was copied and
pasted around the internet. Do you know this for sure?

~~~
bonemachine
The article I saw copied and pasted everywhere was a blogpost from someone who
went through the bootcamp process (whether this person made it through or not,
I'm not sure).

And actually, I specifically remembered the "counseled out of the
organization" line as a sign that FB -- unlike many tech companies -- is
actually tactful and respectful when it comes to letting people go for
performance reasons (at least that stage in the process.

